# Charcoal grill



## oddball (May 23, 2022)

OK, I know this forum is about smoking.  And for that, I've got my RecTec which has been awesome, and the few times that I've had issues or wanted upgrades, their support is top notch.

Having said that, I also use a grill quite often, and I prefer charcoal over gas.  The current selection of charcoal models is quite limited, especially if you want something on the large side and not a round Weber or Green Egg.  I'm eyeing something along the lines of the Char-Griller Legacy 33in or the Royal Gourmet 30in.  If there is something better, I'd like to take a look.  Any suggestions?


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Steve H (May 23, 2022)

Morning Jim,
IMHO. The purpose behind a charcoal grill is pretty straight forward. And just about any charcoal grill can give you the results you're looking for. As far as the usual picnic affairs go.
Even those cheap 20.00 dollar jobs found in the corner grocery store.
Or, those disgusting hibachi looking things found in state parks.
What I would look for is build quality and options it can use. Such as S&S and rotisseries.
That being said. I've had a couple Char-grillers over the years. Not the one you mentioned. And they were not bad. Though, they rotted out fairly quickly. One within a few years. The legacy models look pretty durable to me. And has some nice features. I would be investigating further into that crank up charcoal tray. I prefer the ones that adjust on pins myself.  Can you get a hands on looky before purchase?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 23, 2022)

I know its round but weber makes the "ranch" kettle which is around 37" I believe. Quite a bit of real estate!







I agree with Steve. Chargriller makes an ok product but they only seem to last a couple three years before they rust out. Even under cover. Can always look into the cheaper barrel type smokers/grills.


----------



## mike243 (May 23, 2022)

Weber makes a 26” thats got pretty good amount of room


----------



## mneeley490 (May 23, 2022)

I'm still eyeing the Masterbuilt Gravity Series. Though I might give it a couple more years to see how they pan out.


----------



## BigW. (May 23, 2022)

A higher quality option you may want to look at:








						Shop Hasty Bake Charcoal Grills Manufacturer Direct - Made in USA
					

Hasty Bake Charcoal Grills, Smokers & competition grills have been made in the USA since 1948 in Tulsa, Oklahoma. Shop manufacturer direct for the best warranty and price.




					www.hastybake.com


----------



## noboundaries (May 23, 2022)

Let's use a little math to figure out the best bet for your money. New, not used.

Hasty Bake: $1299. Square, great smoker, and grill. 523 sq inches cooking space.

Weber 26": $429-$549. Round, great smoker, and grill.  530 sq inches cooking space.

Weber Ranch 37": $1680-$1880. Round, great smoker, and grill. 1075 sq inches cooking space.

If I was shopping for a charcoal grill, my wife would say, "So, is a square shape $800 better than a round one with the same cooking area?"

Chargriller Legacy: $249. Square. 870 sq inches cooking space. 

Royal Gourmet: $240. Square. 525 sq inches cooking space. 

At this point it is a matter of how long it will last? If cared for and kept out of the weather, either of the above two grills should last at least 5 years, less if kept outside just under a grill cover. 

Happy shopping!


----------



## motocrash (May 23, 2022)

The Weber Ranch Kettle will get it done!


----------



## 1MoreFord (May 24, 2022)

Here's some grills you might want to look at.  I've never used them but have seen some of R&V's products.  They feature first rate workmanship and good heavy materials.  The link below shows both their gas and charcoal grills.






						Smokin' Cajun Grill Archives - Cajun Fryer
					

Versatile design allows to slow cook/smoke at 200 degrees or seer/grill with surface temps up to 750 degrees. Stainless Steel Grill Surface for easy cleaning Front shelf with utensil holder Removable side shelves that double as heat tray 3″ easy read Thermometer with long stem for more accurate...




					cajunfryer.com


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 24, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> Here's some grills you might want to look at.  I've never used them but have seen some of R&V's products.  They feature first rate workmanship and good heavy materials.  The link below shows both their gas and charcoal grills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That SCG30C  looks solid.


----------



## BigW. (May 24, 2022)

Another last forever option:






						PK Charcoal Grill and Smoker | PK Grills
					

PK Grills charcoal BBQ grill and smoker is made from thick cast aluminum. Grill & smoker maintains heat with precise air control. Rustproof, durable, portable.




					www.pkgrills.com


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (May 24, 2022)

mike243 said:


> Weber makes a 26” thats got pretty good amount of room


I just wish weber had more accessories for the 26" offering a different color than black would be nice as well.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 29, 2022)

oddball said:


> OK, I know this forum is about smoking.  And for that, I've got my RecTec which has been awesome, and the few times that I've had issues or wanted upgrades, their support is top notch.
> 
> Having said that, I also use a grill quite often, and I prefer charcoal over gas.  The current selection of charcoal models is quite limited, especially if you want something on the large side and not a round Weber or Green Egg.  I'm eyeing something along the lines of the Char-Griller Legacy 33in or the Royal Gourmet 30in.  If there is something better, I'd like to take a look.  Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


I am looking for a top quality charcoal grill. I would like something rectangular. I have a nice smoker Meadow Creek BX50 so this is about grilling. I would like to be able to adjust the high of the coals as well. I did see the M Grills B2 and thought it was cool but I’m new to charcoal grills. Lovesome recommendations. I’m sorry but I have to admit I’ve been on propane for 47 years. (Feels good to get that off my chest). Thanks for listening. Thanks


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 29, 2022)

Any particular reason why you prefer a rectangular over circular? Here's a shot of my Weber 26" kettle. I'm cooking a 4.5 lb meatloaf, a full rack of spares and a 1 lb chub of sausage on it. Granted in it's stock form you can't adjust the height of the charcoals, but there are Santa Maria options available that could accommodate that.






As you can see I still have some empty real estate available.

Chris


----------



## Poppo (Nov 29, 2022)

oddball said:


> OK, I know this forum is about smoking.  And for that, I've got my RecTec which has been awesome, and the few times that I've had issues or wanted upgrades, their support is top notch.
> 
> Having said that, I also use a grill quite often, and I prefer charcoal over gas.  The current selection of charcoal models is quite limited, especially if you want something on the large side and not a round Weber or Green Egg.  I'm eyeing something along the lines of the Char-Griller Legacy 33in or the Royal Gourmet 30in.  If there is something better, I'd like to take a look.  Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Its sad to say but cheap grills do not last. Like the old saying says " You get what you pay for ". When you look at grills or smokers make sure you look for those that have good insulation around the doors and anywhere else heat and smoke can escape. Good luck finding one that is worth the cost unless you custom build which is very expensive.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 30, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Any particular reason why you prefer a rectangular over circular? Here's a shot of my Weber 26" kettle. I'm cooking a 4.5 lb meatloaf, a full rack of spares and a 1 lb chub of sausage on it. Granted in it's stock form you can't adjust the height of the charcoals, but there are Santa Maria options available that could accommodate that.
> View attachment 649746
> 
> 
> ...


thank you so much for your response


----------



## schlotz (Dec 1, 2022)

Some good options presented above.  Definitely agree, you usually get what you pay for.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 1, 2022)

jdixon said:


> I am looking for a top quality charcoal grill...I’m sorry but I have to admit I’ve been on propane for 47 years.


Welcome to a different flavor world. Like others, I love my Webers, both are 22", and hopefully one day I will get me a 26". 

My question is why do you want to be able to adjust the charcoal height?


----------



## Marknmd (Dec 1, 2022)

You might take a hard look at post #11.


----------



## netspyder (Dec 19, 2022)

so ... i have a char-griller grand champ.  i can't recommend it highly enough to tell the truth, although i doubt it'll last as long as the old barrel that it replaced.  does not have adjustable height ... but then, typially i just build a fire big enough for what i'm cooking.  LOTS of real estate, and the grates slide in and out without issue.  has a removable ash tray/coal grate that makes cleanup easy, and it converts from a grill to a stick burner in no time.  that being said... i burned the paint off the fire box on the very first long cook, and it's been a struggle to keep the rust off of it since.  i expect it'll last me 5 years at most - and probably after that i'll pick up an old country brazos and add a removable grate for charcoal cooking in the business end because i can't ever see myself with a weber kettle after all these years cooking on a barrel.


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Dec 19, 2022)

A Weber Kettle can give you a solid 15-20 years of grilling if you keep it out of the elements. In my 40 years of grilling, I have had two 22'' and my current 26". I grill out year-round in my pole barn. Temps well below 32 in the winter.  I still have all 3 of my Weber's just don't use the 22's anymore. I Probably fire up the 26" Weber on average, around 55 time's a year. Grilled Pork Steak last night 27* and windy but had wind break in the barn. There not as good of a company as they use to be Imo.


----------



## jdixon (Dec 30, 2022)

WeberBlackStoneYoder said:


> A Weber Kettle can give you a solid 15-20 years of grilling if you keep it out of the elements. In my 40 years of grilling, I have had two 22'' and my current 26". I grill out year-round in my pole barn. Temps well below 32 in the winter.  I still have all 3 of my Weber's just don't use the 22's anymore. I Probably fire up the 26" Weber on average, around 55 time's a year. Grilled Pork Steak last night 27* and windy but had wind break in the barn. There not as good of a company as they use to be Imo. We comprehend that your pets are individuals from the family. That is the reason we fostered a line of CBD for pets that are protected and successful for the two canines and felines. Our CBD pet oil and bites are produced using the greatest fixings and is outsider tried to guarantee virtue and strength. Our MCT coconut oil is a characteristic wellspring of energy and fundamental unsaturated fats, and our particular seasoning assists with making our items overpowering to even the pickiest eaters Dog CBD oil. Whether you're searching for a method for facilitating your pet's uneasiness or work on their joint wellbeing, we have an item that will meet your requirements. With Receptra, you can believe that you're giving your pet the most ideal consideration.


thank you for your suggestion


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 31, 2022)

oddball said:


> I've got my RecTec which has been awesome, and the few times that I've had issues or wanted upgrades, their support is top notch.


I'll trade you all of my Weber charcoal equipment for your Rec Tec.. sight unseen..


----------



## mike243 (Dec 31, 2022)

Being able to adjust the distance between the heat and food is really nice, I have had to learn fire control with the Weber, had a large rectangle grill with adjustable charcoal rack, loved it and had a whole young deer on it 1 time, had about 10" of travel, the bottom gave way after about 4 years as it lived outside without a cover. Would love another but not much need these days as the large cookouts are mostly a thing of the past due to Covid. nothing wrong with a cheap grill but you have to do more to keep them together as far as cleaning is concerned, dont leave ashes in them for long times and keep covered. no telling how long they might last, I was bad about shutting it down and maybe a week or 3 later clean it out


----------



## jdixon (Dec 31, 2022)

mike243 said:


> Being able to adjust the distance between the heat and food is really nice, I have had to learn fire control with the Weber, had a large rectangle grill with adjustable charcoal rack, loved it and had a whole young deer on it 1 time, had about 10" of travel, the bottom gave way after about 4 years as it lived outside without a cover. Would love another but not much need these days as the large cookouts are mostly a thing of the past due to Covid. nothing wrong with a cheap grill but you have to do more to keep them together as far as cleaning is concerned, dont leave ashes in them for long times and keep covered. no telling how long they might last floor preparation washington dc, I was bad about shutting it down and maybe a week or 3 later clean it out


also thank you for your suggestion


----------

